# Another new Miyabi line



## Knifefan (Jul 21, 2011)

Went to the SLT website to have a look at the Z BK. Was surprised to see on the front page yet another new line of Miyabi called Kaizen. It looks like a cheaper version of Birchwood and is priced like the Shun Classic. Those guys really seem to be going after Shun.

Anyone seen the line in real?

Mike


----------



## Lefty (Jul 21, 2011)

I think they look pretty good...
On a side note, Kaizen means (roughly), "Continuous improvement". Kind of an interesting name, if you ask me.


----------



## Customfan (Jul 21, 2011)

I dig the name! :lol2: Does anyone know what steel they are using on it?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 21, 2011)

VG10, which they did a really good job with on their Morimoto Fusion line. And it looks like the Birchwood line and the Fusion line got freaky and had a child.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 21, 2011)

We have to do Kaizens at work, I dont know if I want to ask my wife to hand me a kaizen.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> VG10, which they did a really good job with on their Morimoto Fusion line. .


 
I may be wrong on this, but aren't VG-10 blades produced in shared factories in Japan? I may have heard some nonsense a while back, and I'd like to find out, but I heard tell that VG-10 is kind of a brand-name, one-producer steel, and if it's VG-10 it was made in Japan in a factory that makes VG-10 blades for lots of different companies.


----------



## Knifefan (Jul 22, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I may be wrong on this, but aren't VG-10 blades produced in shared factories in Japan? I may have heard some nonsense a while back, and I'd like to find out, but I heard tell that VG-10 is kind of a brand-name, one-producer steel, and if it's VG-10 it was made in Japan in a factory that makes VG-10 blades for lots of different companies.


 
VG10 is just one type of steel, like others. It's commercially available and supplied to different knife manufacturers. Some small manufacturers may share factories for blade production, but I'm quite sure the big boys like Henckels and Shun have their own factories where the blades are produced.


----------



## Dubsy (Jul 22, 2011)

they're definately going after Shun. they look like 'em, but the blade shapes arent bulky, like how the Shun chefs knife has a huge belly. if they weren't damascus i'd get one.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd be all over that if it wasn't for the vg-10. I have enough of that steel and am more than satisfied with its characteristics and performance. Having said that, I think Henckels has one of the best HT's and edge geometries for each of their given steels out there.


----------



## clevelandknifenut (Jul 23, 2011)

Knifefan said:


> Went to the SLT website to have a look at the Z BK. Was surprised to see on the front page yet another new line of Miyabi called Kaizen. It looks like a cheaper version of Birchwood and is priced like the Shun Classic. Those guys really seem to be going after Shun.
> 
> Anyone seen the line in real?
> 
> Mike


 
I actually work at SLT and saw the knives come in this week. I was playing around with the 9.5" gyuto which was nice to see a true 240mm. The older Morimoto 600d line was a 10".

This new one is really very nice. Already, the Miyabi's were becoming my top pick in the store based on fit and finish(rounded spine, matte "damascus", nice spine taper, slight flexibility etc). This new line holds up on all those points and if you like the D-shape handle it's very comfortable. 

Weighed in at 226 grams. Blade shape seems very slightly different than the 600D, possibly slightly shallower all around and still possessing that slight curvature to the edge all along the blade that doesn't quite give you the true longer flat section of a traditional J-knife. Still though, chopping through some carrots and celery with straight horizontal cuts worked very nicely without leaving uncut edges of the veg. 

All in all, in my short few minutes of playing around I was very impressed. Definitely thumbs up in the retail available grouping and if I wasn't receiving a Wa-Gyuto off ebay in a few days, I would really consider a purchase on this.

Any specific questions about it, please let me know and I'll take a further look.


----------



## mainaman (Jul 23, 2011)

clevelandknifenut said:


> I actually work at SLT and saw the knives come in this week. I was playing around with the 9.5" gyuto which was nice to see a true 240mm. The older Morimoto 600d line was a 10".
> 
> This new one is really very nice. Already, the Miyabi's were becoming my top pick in the store based on fit and finish(rounded spine, matte "damascus", nice spine taper, slight flexibility etc). This new line holds up on all those points and if you like the D-shape handle it's very comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
can you take some measurements of the 240mm one?
For example:
spine thickness above heel, middle , 1 cm before tip.
thickness of heel half way to the edge and 1cm from edge.

Thanks


----------



## Iceman91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Checked these out today, they look pretty nice. I have a few Shun classics and i think these look a bit nicer for a similar price. Might even give the utility knife a try pretty soon....

Mike


----------

